# Candy caramel apple wine



## DeniseHogemann (Feb 25, 2012)

Found this recipe. What do you think? I would use the frozen apples I have instead of juice

Here it is:

4 lbs. Carmelized Sugar
1 lb. Granulated Sugar
1/2 C Brown Sugar
2 Tblsp. Ground Cinnamon
1/2 tsp. Nutmeg
7 tsp. Acid Blend
1 1/4 tsp. Tannin
2 1/2 tsp. Pectic Enzyme
2 Campden Tablets
5 Gallons of apple juice

The best way to get the carmelized sugar into the must is to heat 3/4 of a gallon of the juice to just about boiling and slowly add the carmel. Because of the 200 degree difference in temperature, the carmel will instantly boil the juice on the surface. It is a two person job. One slowly pours while the other stirs like mad. Once it has adjusted to room temp. add it to the rest of the must. My wife and I have made this wine the past three years and have tweeked the recipe each time. This year we used fresh apples, where in years past we have used juice and have added other spices such as cloves or cinnomon sticks instead of ground. It is a work in progress. Enjoy and be creative.

To carmelize the sugar:


I usually go for broke and add the whole 4 lbs of regular granulated sugar to a To carmelize the sugar:

I usually go for broke and add the whole 4 lbs of regular granulated sugar to a stainless steel pot and slowly heat it until it begins to brown. You must stir it constantly, I find a wooden spatula works best for this, or it will burn before you even know it. As the sugar begins to brown, keep working until it all melts. Then move fast by adding it to the heated juice so that the carmel does not either burn or solidify. It is the same way as when you make candy, if anyone has done that.stainless steel pot and slowly heat it until it begins to brown. You must stir it constantly, I find a wooden spatula works best for this, or it will burn before you even know it. As the sugar begins to brown, keep working until it all melts. Then move fast by adding it to the heated juice so that the carmel does not either burn or solidify. It is the same way as when you make candy, if anyone has done that.


----------



## TouronVineyards (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm in the process of making one gallon of this. It seems my sg has stopped at 1.020. I usually drop all my wines down to 1.000. What do you recommend? Should I drop it further and if so what's the best way in doing this? Thanks


----------



## DeniseHogemann (Mar 27, 2012)

I haven't made this yet but was thinking on it. How does it smell? Have you tasted it yet? I am new to wine making but from reading on here I know they will want to know your starting SG, what kind of yeast you used, what the temperature is at, if you added any yeast nutrient or energizer and probably what the ph level is or if you have done an acid test.


----------



## TouronVineyards (Mar 27, 2012)

I got it going again. It smells fine, so I just decided to add some energizer, and it took off again. I'll wait a week and test it again. Thanks for the help. It tastes pretty good so far, I think it's going to be more of a dessert wine, so I'm planning on putting it into ice wine bottles. I'll keep you posted


----------

